# 4th of July Fireworks, San Jose, CA



## RobsPics (May 10, 2007)

I took these from the top of a parking garage


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey, I know you from POTN. :thumbup:

Very nice shots!

Alex


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice shots!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice pics


----------

